
Broadcom sues Netflix: You’re stopping us making a fortune from set-top boxes - miles
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/17/broadcom_sues_netflix/
======
chadcmulligan
This reminds me of the Unisys and GIF patent. A dying company tries to wring a
bit of cash out of what's left of its IP.

